

Tech Book Face Off: The Edward Tufte Trilogy - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2015/05/tech-book-face-off-envisioning.html

======
pyvpx
Semiology of Graphics by Jacques Bertin is intense, thorough, and useful if
you have the stamina for it.

